# General Business Category > General Business Forum > [Question] Car Wash Employee Minimum Wages

## AmithS

Hello All,

I am trying to help a friend that recently purchased a car wash with his wages that he should be paying.

I cannot find any indication of what the minimum wages are in this industry?

Anyone who can provide some info will b greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

----------


## Missnancyalex

The minimum wage is $8.25 to 10.15$ in Illinois city. If you mention your country or state I will try to find out for you.

----------


## AmithS

South Africa, Gauteng  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

Try Dept of Labour http://www.labour.gov.za/documents/u...-of-employment  :Big Grin:

----------

AmithS (08-Dec-11)

----------


## Missnancyalex

> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to help a friend that recently purchased a car wash with his wages that he should be paying.
> 
> I cannot find any indication of what the minimum wages are in this industry?
> 
> Anyone who can provide some info will b greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,


You should try this site hope you will find your required information if not then PM I will try once again for you. 
http://www.mywage.co.za/main/minimum...tract-cleaning

----------

AmithS (08-Dec-11), Blurock (09-Dec-11), ianpiet (09-Dec-11)

----------


## Dave A

I am increasingly impressed with Missnancyalex's ability to find good web pages  :Thumbup:

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Blurock & Missnancyalex, I have checked both these sites.  

The problem it is not clear as to which sector\industry they fall into! and the few people I spoke to that own car washes have all told me its abit of a grey area!

----------


## Dave A

The minimum wage determination made by DoL does specifically refer to the commercial washing of vehicles (or close enough for me to suggest it's not worth playing with fire on this one)... The minimum rate prescribed is not really that unreasonable to my mind.

I actually did a little research into this yesterday (hence me being so impressed with Missnancy's find). Google has a pretty well ranked link to the relevant minimum wage determination doccie, but the particular gazetted notice linked to was rather dated. However, I'm fairly sure the scope wouldn't have changed significantly in the past few years, just the minimum rate. I ran out of time to hunt down a more recent notice.

The other interesting thing is the collective agreement via bargaining council only applies to KZN. The rest of the country is covered by a minimum wage determination.

----------

AmithS (08-Dec-11)

----------


## Blurock

Missnancyalex is a real asset to this Forum. Thank you for your effort. :Big Grin:

----------


## Missnancyalex

> Thanks Blurock & Missnancyalex, I have checked both these sites.  
> 
> The problem it is not clear as to which sector\industry they fall into! and the few people I spoke to that own car washes have all told me its abit of a grey area!


I am not belongs to RSA so I dont know which sector its fall into. I suggest you to take advantage of this gray area.  Please take the advantage of a gray area.

----------


## Missnancyalex

> Missnancyalex is a real asset to this Forum. Thank you for your effort.


Thanks for the appreciation

----------


## Missnancyalex

> I am increasingly impressed with Missnancyalex's ability to find good web pages


Thanks I will take it as a compliment.
stay tuned for more..... :Big Grin:

----------

